# wie übergibt man classpath-variable



## eingast (23. Jun 2006)

hallo,

ich habe eine applicaion. die ein kollege geschrieben hat und die nun per Webstart angeboten werden soll.
Die Application selbst wird über eine Batch-Datei gestartet, die ungefähr so aussieht:

SET AKTIENLIB=.\classes;.\lib\ib.zip;.\lib\jcommon-0.9.6.jar;.\lib\jfreechart-0.9.21.jar;.\lib\junit.jar;.\lib\layout.jar;

java -classpath %AKTIENLIB% de.mein.unterhemen.App


Frage: 
wie kann diese Batch-Datei in webstart automatisch ausgeführt werden,  bzw.
wie kann ich den classpath in der jnlp-Datei übergeben?

danke für jede antwort

bye


----------



## AlArenal (23. Jun 2006)

Das geht so gar nicht und ist auch nicht nötig. Welche Klasse gestartet werden soll und welche Libs benötigt werden, wird alles über die JNLP-Datei angegeben.

Siehe: http://java.sun.com/products/javawebstart/


----------



## Guest (23. Jun 2006)

hi danke,

kannst du mir bitte sagen, wo in der jnlp-datei der classpath bzw. die Libs eingetragen werden?

danke


----------



## AlArenal (23. Jun 2006)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hi danke,
> 
> kannst du mir bitte sagen, wo in der jnlp-datei der classpath bzw. die Libs eingetragen werden?
> 
> danke



Gar nicht, weil es nicht nötig ist. Du gibst darin an, was für Libs du brauchst (die dann vom Client ebenfalls runtergeladen werden) und das wars. Dass diese in den Classpath gehören, ist WebStart von alleine klar, denn wozu sollte ich sie sonst angeben, wenn ich sie nicht brauche?


----------



## Guest (23. Jun 2006)

ja danke

bye


----------

